# New Spoon Flies



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Being bored and wanting something to keep me occupied, I tried tying some flies using a mono frame, wire frame, and some using the mylar cutout. It is much easier using the mylar like CM sells. The last fly is one that I made using mylar paper cutout. The center line is made from mylar cord. The hump that you see on the back of the other flies is due to lead wire used to add weight to the fly. I don't like the way those flies look.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

The first 3 don't have mylar bodies it doesn't seem. Is that just cleverly-made epoxy or what? How were those bodies made?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

On the first three you make a frame out of mono, 20 lb. Mason leader material in this case or wire. Then you take some 5 minute epoxy and swab it over the frame until it starts to set. You then turn it for a few more minutes. They are a pain to make. Check out this site for directions on how to make the epoxy spoon flies: http--saltyfeather.com-ImageUploads-Events-080507072614. It much easier to use the spoon cutouts out of mylar sheets.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

That didn't work. Try Saltyfeather.com, click on "articles and tips" then scroll down to "Fly Tying". You will see two pictures of black spoons, open that and you will get the directions for making the epoxy flies.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I'll just stick with tying them out of mylar


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sweet looking spoon flies, Ellis! One of these days, I gonna have to try a fly swatter.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

How was the action on those? I test in the tub as two almost identical looking spoons can have opposite extremes in action. If the frame ones turn out more lively I might give those a try. But holding off for now as I am an Epoxy klutz, I try to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have not tried the epoxy flies yet. The pond that I go to test all of my flies is unreachable due to some work being done on the Beltway. However, I do like the action of the mylar flies. I have not had a problem with them in the past. Mine look exactly like the East Cut spoons. I fished with a guide a couple of years ago out of Corpus and he told me that is all he uses. I did not catch any fish that day but a fellow that I was with caught reds, drum, and a skip jack with the East Cut spoons.


----------

